# Congratulations, Stoney: 4th Master Pass!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, big congratulations are in order!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't imagine the champagne on the next leg, lol. . .


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and the liver treats


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Probably a big steak. . .


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Way to go Stoney!!! What a good boy! I can't wait for #5 - there are going to be fireworks in Central Illinois.


----------



## Everlore (Mar 27, 2008)

There will be one HUGE party when Stoney gets that last leg and the
MH title!!!!

Pat


----------



## PaulKartes (Jul 7, 2009)

Stoney is truely an amazing young man. He trains as hard as he runs tests. I love seeing the reaction of judges faces once he starts running.

Here is a video of Stoney doing some "Q" training. We wanted to see what Stoney would do and we were really pleased with the results.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbekF_UwLcQ


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Paul! What do you think of squeezing in Stoney's feisty waterbaby daughter Tango next, lol?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for posting the youtube video; I had the best time watching it. Is "Q" training for field trials ? Will you run hiom in a field trial after his hunt tests I wonder. Watch out Push- here comes Stoney Baloney!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Way to go, Stoney!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Really cool video! I'm so excited to see it, but it made me tired even watching. Stoney must be sleeping well at your house, Paul.


----------



## PaulKartes (Jul 7, 2009)

Stoney eat and sleeps very well at night that is for sure. There is not an ounce of fat on him right now.

He loves running the long marks and does well on them.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Big congratulations! I read the article in the GRNews and it is a great article and story. Is Stoney going to be doing field trials?


----------



## PaulKartes (Jul 7, 2009)

We have not really talked about field trials yet. Stoney is running both AKC Master and UKC Finished at the same time. Once / if he earns those titles and we get some real hunting in we are going to talk about it.

I am sure Pat would love to have her boy home for a bit.

Found another video of Stoney doing some basic marks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGzXzEA_zcw


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great video! I like the short face shot of Stoney at the end. He is handsome!


----------

